# Como declaráis cartera con Revolut?



## MadJoker (22 May 2020)

Aprovechando los bajonazos de la bolsa americana con el tema del COVID19 me he puesto a comprar algunas acciones a través de Revolut. La duda es cómo tendré que declarar esos movimientos el próximo año en el IRPF, he leído que las acciones están depositadas en una entidad americana, y no le pasa información a la agencia tributaria, con lo que deberíamos rellenar el formulario D6 si a día 31 de Diciembre tenemos acciones en nuestra cartera.
¿Alguien tiene experiencia en el tema y puede dar algo de info?


----------



## Piotr (23 May 2020)

A mi me da igual yo siempre le echo un 20% de irpf


----------



## clinadin (30 May 2020)

MadJoker dijo:


> Aprovechando los bajonazos de la bolsa americana con el tema del COVID19 me he puesto a comprar algunas acciones a través de Revolut. La duda es cómo tendré que declarar esos movimientos el próximo año en el IRPF, he leído que las acciones están depositadas en una entidad americana, y no le pasa información a la agencia tributaria, con lo que deberíamos rellenar el formulario D6 si a día 31 de Diciembre tenemos acciones en nuestra cartera.
> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia en el tema y puede dar algo de info?



En principio, si sólo has comprado y no has vendido ninguna acción a lo largo del año, lo único que tendrías que hacer es rellenar el D6 al año siguiente indicando las posiciones que tienes contratadas.
Por otro lado, si has vendido, tendrás que informar en la declaración del precio de venta y compra de las mismas, para ver si has ganado con la compraventa o perdido.
Por último estaría el tema de los dividendos, para lo que creo que tienes que rellenar el W8 para que en USA te retengan únicamente un 15%, y posteriormente, podrías solicitar la devolución de ese 15% en la declaración de la renta. 

Espero que te haya sido útil, y si alguien que sepa más que yo del tema puede aportar más, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Rеnato (30 May 2020)

Declarar lo que tienes en una cuenta fuera de la UE es de sunnormales.

¿Pa'qué la quieres entonces?


----------



## Digamelon (30 May 2020)

Yo no declaro ni la hora.


----------



## Digamelon (30 May 2020)

Artículo 24.2 Constitución Española, que se supone que está por encima de las demás leyes en Españññña:

*"a no declarar contra sí mismos, a no confesarse culpables y a la presunción de inocencia"

Declarar tus bienes e ingresos a Hacienda es declarar contra uno mismo.*

De todas formas la Constitusiong es papel mojado, vejado, meado y cagado, así que lo que he expuesto no sirve pa ná, pero lo pongo por si algún votonto despierta y espavila, que a veces pasa.


----------



## MadJoker (30 May 2020)

Muchas gracias clinadin por tu respuesta tan completa. Era exactamente a lo que iba, algo de idea tenía, pero quería contrastar que estaba en lo cierto.


clinadin dijo:


> Por último estaría el tema de los dividendos, para lo que creo que tienes que rellenar el W8 para que en USA te retengan únicamente un 15%, y posteriormente, podrías solicitar la devolución de ese 15% en la declaración de la renta.



El tema de los dividendos, me parece que ya te lo hace el banco automáticamente, porque tienes que rellenar una serie de formularios online en los que declaras que eres un inversor europeo invirtiendo en una cuenta que deposita los valores en USA, ya veremos cuando cobre algún dividendo lo comento por aquí.

Editado: efectivamente, el W8 lo firmas digitalmente al abrir la cuenta.
¿Qué es el formulario W-8 BEN? | Centro de ayuda Revolut


----------



## lufelepe (30 May 2020)

Pufff,pues estoy igual,pero no sabía que había que declararlo.
Si alguien confirma que no es necesario ,iba a meter 5k a alphabet y a amazon,en vez de meterlo en el broker de mi banco lo meto ahí

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MadJoker (31 May 2020)

lufelepe dijo:


> Pufff,pues estoy igual,pero no sabía que había que declararlo.
> Si alguien confirma que no es necesario ,iba a meter 5k a alphabet y a amazon,en vez de meterlo en el broker de mi banco lo meto ahí



Es un debate interesante, ya que la opción de no declarar y ahorrarse el 20% que nos va a atizar Hacienda resulta cuanto menos tentador.
Por lo que he leído, revolut no le pasa información a Hacienda de las operaciones q realices con ellos. Si has obtenido plusvalías con acciones en USA, con sus dividendos, con la compra-venta de criptomonedas, metales... etc, Hacienda no lo va a saber, revolut no le va a informar y cuando pidas tus datos fiscales no sale ni rastro. Perfectamente podrías trasladar los datos que tiene a las casillas correspondientes de la declaración y ahorrarte una pasta, yo si me apellidara Pujol lo haría sin pensármelo dos veces, pagar impuestos es de pringados. Ahora, eso no quita que Hacienda no investigue porqué de mi cuenta salen una cantidad determinada de Euros hacia revolut y después mágicamente vuelven más de los que salieron. Como la hucha del estado está a cero, no me extrañaría nada que lo hiciera, incluso con cantidades ridículamente pequeñas, con tal de no solo reclamarte unos intereses abusivos sino ponerte una multa. Con este panorama, yo desde luego que no me arriesgo, son las reglas del juego, he de conocerlas y saber si estoy dispuesto a asumirlas.


----------



## desev (31 May 2020)

Buenas, no tengo experiencia en el tema, aunque desde mi escaso conocimiento quiero añadir a lo que habéis dicho que si tienes al menos 50 mil euros depositados -incluyendo la valoración de los activos en esa cuenta- no solo habría que pensar en el d6 sino sumarle el modelo 720.


----------



## clinadin (31 May 2020)

Hasta donde yo sé, rellenar el modelo D6 es obligatorio para toda aquella persona que tenga dinero en cuentas extranjeras invertido en empresas extranjeras (por ejemplo, si usas el broker degiro, has de rellenar el D6). Otra cosa es que por ejemplo tengas menos de 50.000€ en una cuenta extranjera, pero que el dinero esté únicamente en esa cuenta, sin invertir en bolsa, fondos o demás; en ese caso, no sería necesario rellenar el D6.

Además, como ya han comentado, si tienes más de 50.000€ en el extranjero, hay que rellenar también el modelo 720.

Por otro lado, cada uno es libre de jugársela y no rellenarlo, pero en caso de que la Hacienda española se de cuenta, la sanción por no haber dado dicha información es de 3000€ como mínimo, o del 25% del dinero que tengas invertido (evidentemente, la que sea superior de las dos anteriores).

Os dejo aquí un enlace en el que se explica más acerca de este tema:
¿Qué es y quién debe presentar el modelo D6?


----------



## MadJoker (1 Jun 2020)

El formulario W8 lo firmas digitalmente al abrir la cuenta de valores, ya se comentó un poco más arriba.
Yo tenía la esperanza de que al ser un banco bastante popular, la gente comentara cómo declaró todo eso en ejercicios anteriores, pero quizá seamos nosotros los que abramos camino.


----------



## Amanita_Muscaria (2 Dic 2020)

¿Qué os parece Revolut como opción para invertir en stocks?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Dic 2020)

Lo de hacienda es vergonzoso. Santos ladrones


----------



## Ungaunga (2 Dic 2020)

Ni Revolut ni Interactive Brokers informan a Hacienda a menos que reciban una solicitud. Entonces darán todos tus datos a lo Calopez style, en microsegundos.


----------



## cancar (2 Dic 2020)

Revolut Trading, que es la subsidiaria con la que tienes tus inversiones en Revolut, seguirá siendo britanica Post-Brexit y eso significa que se salen de las normas de la UE y por lo tanto todo se hace mucho más complicado para Hacienda recabar información. Es más, lo que tienes cargado en esa cuenta está en Reino Unido y no en la UE. Dado que Hacienda persigue a las personas a las cuales les sale rentable investigar, lo más probable es que si tienes poco dinero Hacienda no te va a investigar.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Dic 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## ragnarok777 (2 Dic 2020)

Up!


----------



## GwendyP (2 Dic 2020)

Hacienda tiene hambre. Las políticas del Genaro, los bancos rosas, los buzones de correo coloridos con arco iris, los informes sobre el genaro no binario, los viajes en Falcon, los conciertos perrunos.... todo ese dinero saldrá de nuestros bolsillos.

No te la juegues. 3000 lereles o el 25% de las ganancias de multa.


----------



## crisis_que_crisis (2 Dic 2020)

Los que usamos Degiro? Compré y vendí algo (poco) durante 2020. Bastaría con el D6 ? Ahora Degiro tiene una cuenta personal para tú dinero en Alemania (supongo que esa no es necesaria al estar en la UE).

Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz?? Gracias!


----------



## tronox (2 Dic 2020)

Declarar algo que no sale en el borrador o datos fiscales... como si ya no se declarasen bastantes cosas.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Dic 2020)

cancar dijo:


> Revolut Trading, que es la subsidiaria con la que tienes tus inversiones en Revolut, seguirá siendo britanica Post-Brexit y eso significa que se salen de las normas de la UE y por lo tanto todo se hace mucho más complicado para Hacienda recabar información. Es más, lo que tienes cargado en esa cuenta está en Reino Unido y no en la UE. Dado que Hacienda persigue a las personas a las cuales les sale rentable investigar, lo más probable es que si tienes poco dinero Hacienda no te va a investigar.



Revolut ahora tiene un IBAN lituano, depués tendrá uno irlandés; esa es la información que he recibido.

¿Lo de Revolut Trading es así?


----------



## kaoticbcn (3 Dic 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Revolut ahora tiene un IBAN lituano, depués tendrá uno irlandés; esa es la información que he recibido.
> 
> ¿Lo de Revolut Trading es así?



Creo que es como dice el usuario *cancar*

Una cosa es tu cuenta normal y corriente que te la han pasado a Lituania (deberías tener ya un IBAN LT) y que en el futuro la moverán a Irlanda.

Otra cosa es quien gestiona tu dinero invertido que es "Revolut Trading", que por algún motivo aún no ha podido pasar toda la gestión a Irlanda y por eso se queda en UK por el momento.

Por otro lado, e importante, han enviado tropocientosmil mails explicando que si no aceptas las nuevas clausulas no podrás operar con "Revolut Trading" a partir del 1 de Enero. En mi caso yo estaba esperando a alguna actualización o algo para aceptar las nuevas cláusulas pero no me apareció hasta que fui comprar una acción, ahí, antes de la ventana de seleccionar el número de acciones o validar me aparecieron las nuevas condiciones a aceptar para seguir operando con Revolut a partir del 1 de enero.


----------



## cancar (3 Dic 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Revolut ahora tiene un IBAN lituano, depués tendrá uno irlandés; esa es la información que he recibido.
> 
> ¿Lo de Revolut Trading es así?



Aunque salgan en la misma app, si te fijas bien en la letra pequeña ves que son dos empresas diferentes (Revolut trading para las acciones, Revolut “normal” para el resto de servicios a excepción de los seguros que corren a cargo de una misteriosa aseguradora irlandesa que creo que se llama Whitehorse ) Y si mal no tengo entendido la filial de Revolut Trading no se puede cambiar fuera de UK por el acuerdo que tienen con DriveWealth LLC (que es a su vez la empresa que creo que se encarga de depositar las acciones y realizar las compras/ventas en nombre de Revolut Trading para los clientes). Por eso el dinero quieres usar para la compra de acciones lo tienes que transferir a una especie de subcuenta en dólares y por eso creo que tardan tanto en hacer efectiva la venta de las acciones (si vendes acciones en Revolut el dinero se queda retenido en una especie de limbo durante 1-3 días a no ser que lo uses para comprar más acciones ).


----------



## MadJoker (3 Dic 2020)

Veo que se ha diluido un poco el motivo del hilo. Como pequeño accionista que soy, mis beneficios serán pequeños tb, y los impuestos que tenga que pagar, por ende, minúsculos. Las multas por fraude fiscal son las mismas para todos, así que no me la voy a jugar.
Abrí el hilo por si alguno tenía experiencia en ejercicios anteriores, con este banco u otro similar, que pudiera informar un poco de los pasos, si con el DNI electrónico se puede hacer todo desde casa o como va.
Aunque si queréis seguir con el debate de si pagar o no impuestos por algo que no aparece en el borrador por mí estupendo, esto es un foro libre.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (3 Dic 2020)

Mi problema es que no tengo ni puta idea de hacer el D6, ni de que cojones es una firma online ni nada, las webs españolas me dan mucho asco, son una basura. 

Si me dijesen "ve a este sitio y ahí presentas el D6" pues encantado, pero si no, la verdad es que no sé que coño haré.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Dic 2020)

*Cómo presentar el Modelo D-6*

Una vez hayas terminado con tus datos sólo te quedará *entregar el Modelo D-6. *Puedes hacerlo físicamente o a través de internet.


Para hacerlo en* formato físico* puedes *enviar en modelo D-6 por correo certificado *al Registro General del Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad (Paseo de la Castellana 162, Madrid CP 28046) con el siguiente encabezado: Att: Secretaría General de Comercio Internacional de Servicios e Inversiones”. Junto con la copia del modelo tendrás que mandar una fotocopia de tu DNI y los documentos adjuntos que te pida, que normalmente será un extracto de tu broker a 31 de diciembre.


También puedes *acudir al registro de la administración central *y entregar el documento.


La *opción telemática* *se realiza a través del programa de ayuda AFORIX. *Para poder entregar el D-6 online necesitarás contar con un certificado digital. Una vez hayas firmado podrás presentarlo adjuntando la información que te pida el programa, que será la del extracto de tu broker a 31 de diciembre y una imagen de tu DNI.


----------



## Moli82 (11 Ene 2021)

Buenas!! Entonces que país hemos de poner en el D6 UK que es revolut o Canada que DriveWealth LLC?


----------



## MadJoker (11 Ene 2021)

Moli82 dijo:


> Buenas!! Entonces que país hemos de poner en el D6 UK que es revolut o Canada que DriveWealth LLC?



Las acciones están depositadas en DriveWealth, en una cuenta de USA.


----------



## Thanatopoulos (30 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien sabe cómo obtener el código ISIN de nuestras acciones en Revolut?
He ido a 'Movimientos' y 'Diciembre' en Revolut, creando un PDF, e indica mis acciones y la cantidad invertida, además del precio medio por acción, pero no veo el código ISIN por ninguna banda.


----------



## MadJoker (30 Ene 2021)

Thanatopoulos dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo obtener el código ISIN de nuestras acciones en Revolut?
> He ido a 'Movimientos' y 'Diciembre' en Revolut, creando un PDF, e indica mis acciones y la cantidad invertida, además del precio medio por acción, pero no veo el código ISIN por ninguna banda.



Yo los saque de esta página:
Markets: Overview - TeleTrader.com
Vigila porque el precio del cierre de 31 diciembre a veces tenía unos céntimos de diferencia y te descuadra todas las cuentas.


----------



## Daviot (30 Ene 2021)

Por aclarar algunas cosas, para hacer el formulario D6 hay que instalar primero el programa Aforix en el ordenador y se deja ahí para años posteriores.
Si lo queréis imprimir y no tenéis impresora una vez relleno el D6 se le da a " Guardar como " y se selecciona en formato PDF y se guarda en un pendrive y con ese pendrive vais a una papelería y os lo imprimen. Importantísimo que sea en formato PDF sino en la papelería no lo pueden imprimir.

Los que estamos obligados a presentarlo somos los que tenemos acciones en brokers como Degiro, Interactive Brokers, Revolut, Etoro y alguna más. Esto es porque estos brokers en principio no mandan la información a la Hacienda española pero eso no quiere decir que si la Hacienda española se la requiere no se la vayan a dar.

En cambio los que tienen brokers de entidades españolas o radicadas en España como ING, Clicktrade, etc no tienen que presentar el formulario D6 porque estos brokers mandan toda la información a la Hacienda española para que esta la incluya en el borrador.

En Degiro todos los años sacan el informe del año anterior sobre el día 18 o 20 de enero. De ese informe sólo interesa la penúltima página donde viene la posición a 31 de diciembre del año anterior incluyendo los números ISIN de las acciones.

Yo que vivo en Madrid la suelo llevar físicamente al paseo de la Castellana Nº 162 Ministerio de Economía pero es que este año han rizado el rizo y para entregarlo físicamente tenías que pedir cita previa en Proceso automático para la solicitud de cita previa pero las citas que salen son posteriores al 31 de enero que es la fecha límite. Este año tuve suerte y explicando esto a la entrada me dejaron pasar y entregarlo sin cita previa.

Pero bueno parece que mencionan en otro hilo que han ampliado el plazo hasta el 15 de febrero o sea que aprovechar.


----------



## Thanatopoulos (30 Ene 2021)

¡Mil gracias, MadJoker, por esa dirección!

Estuve buscando esta tarde en papá Google pero no daba con la tecla. Iré adelantando faena para cuando tenga el DNI electrónico vigente y mandarlo enseguida que pueda.


----------



## Thanatopoulos (31 Ene 2021)

Otra pregunta, perdonad si es muy absurda: ¿cómo sabéis si la acción que tenéis es con o sin derecho a voto?
He recibido algunas encuestas en las que debía votar, un par, pero desconozco si alguna más de las acciones que tengo (un total de 17 en diciembre) es con derecho a voto.


----------



## MadJoker (1 Feb 2021)

Thanatopoulos dijo:


> Otra pregunta, perdonad si es muy absurda: ¿cómo sabéis si la acción que tenéis es con o sin derecho a voto?
> He recibido algunas encuestas en las que debía votar, un par, pero desconozco si alguna más de las acciones que tengo (un total de 17 en diciembre) es con derecho a voto.



Las acciones por defecto te otorgan derecho a voto, a no ser que se indique explícitamente lo contrario. Un ejemplo, si compras acciones de Google, puedes comprar acciones con derecho a voto (ticker GOOGL) o acciones sin derecho a voto (ticker GOOG).
Personalmente, todas las que tengo son con derecho a voto.


----------



## Thanatopoulos (1 Feb 2021)

¿Pero cómo se puede comprobar? ¿Es relevante a la hora de especificarlo en Aforix? ¿O no tiene mayor importancia si no se pone bien?
Pondré que son con derecho a voto si es así por defecto, aunque buscaré antes si existe la opción sin derecho a voto, aunque no me suena que tenga acciones como Google. 
Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


----------

